# Need New Blog Name



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I need your help!!!!

As I said in another thread, I am newly single and picking up and moving across country to Idaho. I dont know anyone there. 

Idaho is a more conservative place than Dallas. I want a new name for my blog that is maybe not so out there.....

Something fun... I am coming up blank.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What about something like Amy chose for her blog/business, "That Lucky Bitch"?! 

What? No??  ound:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Ummm, I am not good at this kind of thing, but I will give it a try.

1. Tator Sister
2. Idaho Sparkler


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Marj... HAHA... Im guessing she took that one??? whew! 

Im looking for something ...maybe less.... LOUD. haha


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Kathy... the town has a billboard as you exit town that reads in huge letters:

DEAR TOURISTS: 
Dont make fun of the locals. 

Not sure if its the tator factor or the religion, but Im not chancing it! 

hehehehe


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

I think anything I say here will get me in trouble.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

The first thing that popped into my head you won't want to use for sure! Wild and Furry! ound: Can you tell I have havanese on the brain???ound:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Wild and Furry might be worse than Blonde and Dangerous. hehe


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Wild Furry Dangerous Blonde. That would be worse :bolt:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I may get me kicked out of town. 

Let me emphasize CONSERVATIVE!! Or at least as close as I can be to that word.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Idahometown Girl What?? Too conservative??


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Melissa,

I like 'Blond and Dangerous" just fine. i think the good people of Idaho will have to adjust, not you! lol

Ryan


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

What? NON-conservative Melissa in Idaho? Ha!
How about 'Melissa Millers Blog'- thats pretty conservative!:fish:


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

How about walk in Madonnas fotsteps and name it _Blond & ambitious_ ?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Melissa,
> 
> I like 'Blond and Dangerous" just fine. i think the good people of Idaho will have to adjust, not you! lol
> 
> Ryan


Hey Ryan's right!:bolt:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Beamer said:


> Melissa,
> 
> I like 'Blond and Dangerous" just fine. i think the good people of Idaho will have to adjust, not you! lol
> 
> Ryan


I agree!  But then again I'm the loud one with "That Lucky Bitch" (and yes, I've even bought the domain name! ).

At first I was thinking I Da Ho (but thought that definitely wasn't what you're going for-) Maybe "Blonde & Safe?"

Good luck on all of your endeavors Melissa. This is an amazing life we live, ever changing, which is painful and wonderful. I've found the biggest joys have resulted from my deepest pits of despair. When there wasn't anywhere but up and light to go to, I went "up" and the light was amazing!

Thanks again for keeping this forum rocking! I didn't comment on the "Forum Thread" so I will say it here.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

> At first I was thinking I Da Ho (but thought that definitely wasn't what you're going for-) Maybe "Blonde & Safe?


"

:laugh:

almost spit my green tea across the room! omg... that's brilliant. I'm thinking she won't use it, but someone should!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Melissa, I think that your old one works great. Glad to hear that all is moving along in your plans.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree with Ryan. Let them come to accept you...Blond and Dangerous is flirty not evil. but you know I like to brain storm...

Golden Girl
Flirts with danger
Don't make fun of the blond chick... 
A Texan in Idaho (are you from texas? or just have lived there?) 

(Camera Refs) 
Through my Lens
No Filter 
Blond with Focus
Blond and Focused (ding ding ding... this is my fav so far) 

this is too much like work.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Well they are just VERY religious. And I didn't want to go in, giving them reasons to not like me. you know? Mormoms dont drink, have caffeine, basically lead very pure lives. And well, I dont. haha So I was going to try and adapt and maybe blend in better. hehe

If it just a matter of making friends, its a no brainer, they like me or they don't. But its a matter of doing business. And since I am going to their land, I have no problems cleaning up a tad.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Missy said:


> I agree with Ryan. Let them come to accept you...Blond and Dangerous is flirty not evil. but you know I like to brain storm...
> 
> Golden Girl
> Flirts with danger
> ...


Love it!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I like blond and focused too!


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Born again blond.

I like blond and focused.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

marjrc said:


> What about something like Amy chose for her blog/business, "That Lucky Bitch"?!
> 
> What? No??  ound:


You are so funny!!!  I love the name!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

How about Goodbye Tony Romo? haha


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I like Blonde and Focused - though it should be BlondE as you're a girl. Unless you're going for a transsexual thing. :suspicious:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

OMG (Gosh) Melissa-your new place sounds like the town I left as a young girl-it was in Southern IL dead center of the Bible Belt-if you smoked-drink or wore shorts heaven was sure not where the people swear you were going. I had to laugh when I read your post. It even reminded me of the way my grandmother would tell me goodbye when I was leaving-not love you hon or be care it was always-Now you be a pretty girl (in other words-behave yourself).

Now I know for sure we need to have a Forum Convention at your new place-the town would never be the same. LOL.
Can't think of a good name for your new blog-but think you are amazing to pack up and go onto a new life like you are-way to go gal

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Okay, how about

Examining Life . . . from this side of heaven!

The world . . . through my lens.

The gift of life . . . through a lens.

A new perspective

From Idaho with love

Chapter two . . . from Idaho

Keeper of dreams

Stream of consciousness . . . through my lens

Life is a stage . . . Observing its players

All the eye can behold

I'll work on some more.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Missy, I like your blog names! You are GOOD! I especially like "blond and focused."

It took me a minute, but I finally got Amy's suggestion...very clever! Ha! 

:banplease: But, probably wouldn't win any friends in a Mormon town....

Geri, good, too! You guys have so much talent with this...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Ohhhhh, you all have some *great* suggestions, but "All The Eye Can Behold" gave me goosebumps because of her diversity in photography work. I'm not so sure it necessarily fits Melissa per se, but it would fit right in with the area too.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

there are mormons in Idaho? I didn't know that. you better watch back episodes of "Big Love" to get ready. Seriously, we did a big epic doc on the mormons...they are a very rich church, and the fastest growing religion with the exception Islam.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Missy said:


> there are mormons in Idaho? I didn't know that. you better watch back episodes of "Big Love" to get ready. Seriously, we did a big epic doc on the mormons...they are a very rich church, and the fastest growing religion with the exception Islam.


Missy, that area has even more of an outward Morman appearance than my trips through Salt Lake City because SLC still has so much of the big city influence to it. Also, there was no diversity in many of the areas of Idaho where all the Mormon wards (churches) were. I forget which town (or was it multiple towns?), but there was at least one major Mormon university there, so there were a lot of young college students around as well. It was like being in BYU, Part Deux.


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Idaho, eh?*

HI Melissa,

I have not been a good girl and checkingout the Forum for a long time. Probably because I recently moved from IDAHO to Nevada. Sounds as though you may be moving to Idaho Falls, ID. I lived about an hour away from there on the border with WY. If you are moving to IF, just think how close you will be to the Tetons. I know you made a trip out there last year.

Found a great All-Breed Club there called Eagle Rock KC. Members are very nice and welcoming.

As far as your Blog goes, I guess I'd stay away from Ida-Ho )))

If yoru new place is IF, you'll probably like it -- it is a very small town, though. If your new place is Boise, that's a pretty cool place -- for Idaho.

Hope your move is GREAT! After all, life is what we make of it, isn't it?

Pattie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

It's none of my business, Melissa, but you did bring it up..... WHY are you moving to such a conservative town??


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

> At first I was thinking I Da Ho (but thought that definitely wasn't what you're going for-) Maybe "Blonde & Safe? {/QUOTE]
> 
> That should have come with a warning. hahahahaha I almost soaked my keyboard.
> 
> I agree with Ryan, give them a chance to know the real you.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marj, have you been to Yellowstone & the Tetons? 'Nuff said, especially for a photographer with such an eye and love of the wildlife. (Insert big heart icon here) Obviously, Melissa will answer for herself. That's just my half cent.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Kimberly is right... 

I need a big enough city to support a portrait studio. And I want as close to the tetons and Yellowstone as possible. I want to shoot babies and wildlife.  

I find it funny how many locals tell me how much I will hate it and how much they hate it. BUt I dont think they know what they have. ONE HOUR away from some of the most beautiful country we have. And bears!!!! BEARS!!!!! Wolves, owls.... its insane... 

The mormon influence is very abundant there, which I have no problems with. People are trying to scare me with that, but I think most are pretty open minded and not running everybody out of town. 

So yes.. Idaho Falls. Its an hour and a half from Jackson and a gorgeous drive.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Pattie!!! We just missed each other, I will have to check out that kennel club. 

And dont forget, if I need a big city wild night.. Ill just go visit Diane.


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I didn't know Idaho was so heavily mormon either. I live in the Phoenix area, in a suburb that is heavily mormon. We survive here. It can be a strange dynamic at times though and is very conservative.
I like Blonde and Focused as well!

We're heading to Yellowstone and Grand Teton the beginning of June. Looking forward to the trip. We'll drive through some of Idaho I think. I'm taking my camera, but I think I'm going to be wishing for a better one!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

pjewel said:


> The gift of life . . . through a lens.
> .


Through my lens would be neat


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Kimberly is right...
> 
> I need a big enough city to support a portrait studio. * And I want as close to the tetons and Yellowstone as possible. I want to shoot babies and wildlife.
> *
> ...


Best wishes in your new place!!! 
Looking forward to seeing more of your WONDERFUL photography!:hug:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I really like "Blonde and Focused"

Or how about "Focally Blonde"? 

Hope your move is going smoothly, Melissa! Idaho sounds like quite a change from Dallas! I wonder how Stogie and Goldie will enjoy their new home - photos, photos!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> I want to shoot babies and wildlife.


Just to try and fit in, I would start by NOT telling people I was here to shoot babies! :laugh:

How about "Blond Butterfly"? Flitting from place to place, growing and changing and becoming something even more unfettered and beautiful!

After all, you're not going to throw out your red heels and wear sackcloth are you??? :suspicious:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Okay trying to mix what you love and where you are going I thought of a few

Unfiltered Landscapes

The Focal Point

A Blonde, Two Havs and a Lens

2 Clicks of my Shutter…

Natural Attractions

Manual Focus

Waterfalls But I Rise

Natural Habitats or Natural Blonde Habitats

I.S.O (if you can think of some words to play off of this even better...ISO Divine!...get it...lol )

Wide Open Lens

Wide Open Vistas


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Hav a lens


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa~ You've got some awesome suggestions here, so I won't add any, especially since I stink at this sort of thing  Instead, I'll just wish you an _easy_ transition to the next chapter of your life. I admire your courage. Facing the unknown is what we fear the most, and you're doing it head on, way to go! :clap2: :thumb:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leslie said:


> Facing the unknown is what we fear the most, and you're doing it head on, way to go! :clap2: :thumb:


 Boy, isn't that the truth?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Waterfalls But I Rise*
Great thought Daniel for everyone!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Just thinkin, if Idaho is anything like this part of Arizona, there should be lots of babies to "shoot!"


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Melissa - best of luck on the move. I have done business in many parts of Idaho, and conservative is true, but the love of the outdoors, and strong family are a great foundation for your business!

I would move away from "blonde" in your blog name, seeing as nearly *everyone* in those parts is blonde! Not much of a differentiator for you! Other than that, you have a lot of good suggestions from those on here that are far more creative than I.

You are off on your next excellent adventure. All the best from me and Lola, too!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

DAJsMom said:


> Just thinkin, if Idaho is anything like this part of Arizona, there should be lots of babies to "shoot!"


Oh my God! When people start saying things like that, you know you have a gun problem...~yikes~

Just kiddin :fish:


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Think Cameras Daniel!! Cameras!
Yikes!
:-D


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Makes total sense, Melissa! I know how much you live to 'shoot' wildlife so that area sounds perfect. Hey, what do I know about U.S. geography?! lol 

I love your sugg'ns, Daniel. Way to go!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

cjsud said:


> Hav a lens


Oh I love this one!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Melissa, did you choose a new name yet? :ranger:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes Enquiring minds want to know. LOL


----------

